# Pensacola Bay Fishing



## Chadsummers (Jul 4, 2011)

On vacation this week with bay boat. Can I catch snapper or Spanish in the bay right now? Where is best place and technique. All advice appreciated!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes you can. I have seen tons of pictures. I have no clue where or how. Search the forum.


----------

